# Remplissage procedure



## duerheimergm (Mar 17, 2009)

procedure is arthroscopic Bankart repair iwth Remplissage procedure.

Do I code the Remplissage as unlisted?

thank you,
Gerri Duerheimer, CPC


----------



## mbort (Mar 17, 2009)

from everything I have read, this is more of a technique used that doesnt require any additional incisions/portals.  I dont think it will qualify for an additional code.  This is only my opinion without seeing an op note that addresses one though.

Mary, CPC, COSC


----------



## boydma (Mar 30, 2009)

*remplissage procedure with bankart repair*

Hi Gerri,
I did some research into this type of procedure and came up with CPT 29806 for the arthroscopic bankart repair and I agree with you that your only other choice to bill the remplissage procedure is the unlisted arthroscopic code 29999.
Thank you,
Shelly


----------

